# English teacher, state of contractor market?



## jago25_98 (Nov 26, 2008)

Some industries have well supported contractor infrastructure such as umbrella companies and so forth. Is this this case with English teachers? 

I don't need or want a full time job. It would be nice to pick up some work, do it for fun and then disappear to (insert cheap Asian country here). 

I haven't done English teaching work, though I have the papers. I'd only lock into a full time job if I know there's work I can pick up and put down later on available to me..


----------



## akiwong (Mar 12, 2015)

as far as i know, not good. The government scholl pay like crap and private school is hard to get in. If you don't mind, try China


----------



## LaurieHB (Mar 25, 2015)

Most schools employing English teachers are small, private companies. They pay well though, as parents are prepared to pay a lot of money, and are quite flexible with hours. It also means the bulk of the work is done in the afternoons, after kids finish regular school.
The school I work for is looking for a substitute NET teacher May-August if you're interested? Part-time, small classes in Kowloon Tong.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

LaurieHB said:


> Most schools employing English teachers are small, private companies. They pay well though, as parents are prepared to pay a lot of money, and are quite flexible with hours. It also means the bulk of the work is done in the afternoons, after kids finish regular school.
> The school I work for is looking for a substitute NET teacher May-August if you're interested? Part-time, small classes in Kowloon Tong.


I'm interested to teach english. Its my native language. I'm in usa at present.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Like most countries around the world, you need to have the correct paperwork in order to work in Hong Kong. If you are under 31, you may be able to get a Hong Kong working holiday visa.

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department


----------



## LaurieHB (Mar 25, 2015)

I agree, your best option is a Working Holiday Visa if you can, otherwise you need to find a company that can sponsor you and prove that you are more qualified than locals for the job. 
As for demand, British English is more sought after than American or Australian English, and most schools require (though not to your face) that you "look not Asian", as Parents want European-looking teachers. 
We've already recruted our teacher, sorry.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

LaurieHB said:


> I agree, your best option is a Working Holiday Visa if you can, otherwise you need to find a company that can sponsor you and prove that you are more qualified than locals for the job.
> As for demand, British English is more sought after than American or Australian English, and most schools require (though not to your face) that you "look not Asian", as Parents want European-looking teachers.
> We've already recruted our teacher, sorry.


My american friend taught 2 yrs in china for pepsi.....so much for british english. Maybe thats a hk thing. He said at that time 2009 china loved americans. I live in philippines most of the time and they want american teachers mostly.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> My american friend taught 2 yrs in china for pepsi.....so much for british english. Maybe thats a hk thing. He said at that time 2009 china loved americans. I live in philippines most of the time and they want american teachers mostly.


The reason why 'British English' is popular with parents in Hong Kong is because Hong Kong used to be a British colony and most expats in Hong Kong are British.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

HKG3 said:


> The reason why 'British English' is popular with parents in Hong Kong is because Hong Kong used to be a British colony and most expats in Hong Kong are British.


Yes, i figured it was a hk thing because it was under british rule before...god save the queen.


----------

